# Stay at BWV use BC pool?



## specmom (Apr 10, 2014)

are you allowed to visit beach club's stormalong bay pool if staying at boardwalk? thanks!


----------



## rhonda (Apr 10, 2014)

Only when the BWV pool is closed for maintenance.  In those periods they send you a letter in advance of travel and offer stretch-golfcarts to shuttle guests between the two pool locations.


----------



## Myxdvz (Apr 10, 2014)

specmom said:


> are you allowed to visit beach club's stormalong bay pool if staying at boardwalk? thanks!



Nope!  SAB is one of those pools not available for pool hopping.  Unless BWV pool is under refurb/maintenance, then they'lll tell you that you can use SAB.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 10, 2014)

...and having been at BWV during such a closure, *and* stayed at BCV a year and a half later, I found Stormalong Bay to be _anticipointing_.  It's a large pool.  With some sand.  And a few little extra features.  Nothing really to write home about.  

Indeed, I'm convinced the reason everyone thinks it is so special is that it's so "exclusive."


----------



## chriskre (Apr 11, 2014)

bnoble said:


> ...and having been at BWV during such a closure, *and* stayed at BCV a year and a half later, I found Stormalong Bay to be _anticipointing_.  It's a large pool.  With some sand.  And a few little extra features.  Nothing really to write home about.
> 
> Indeed, I'm convinced the reason everyone thinks it is so special is that it's so "exclusive."



LOL, glad to see it's not just me.
I much prefer Kidani's pool myself.  
You can pool hop to Kidani.
Nobody even mans the gate at Kidani.  :ignore:


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 11, 2014)

chriskre said:


> LOL, glad to see it's not just me.
> I much prefer Kidani's pool myself.
> You can pool hop to Kidani.
> Nobody even mans the gate at Kidani.  :ignore:



Technically, those AKV pools are also always closed. They are small as are the resorts parking lots. the resorts with "closed" pools for pool hopping also include Bay Lake Tower.

Doesn't BWVs have 2 pools? - I was there when 1 was closed and was told there was another one ...


----------



## czar (Apr 11, 2014)

One thing I didn't understand about SAB access - main entrance is gated but the slide across the pathway seemed like you could just walk right in. Granted would be hard to bring anything in with you but didn't seem like there was any "checking" in place. Cool slide but otherwise SAB didn't look to me like it was at level worth making the trek to. My kids (and me) loved the slide at BWV. Only thing I wished we'd had was a zero entry for our 2 yo.


----------



## Rob562 (Apr 11, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> Technically, those AKV pools are also always closed. They are small as are the resorts parking lots. the resorts with "closed" pools for pool hopping also include Bay Lake Tower.
> 
> Doesn't BWVs have 2 pools? - I was there when 1 was closed and was told there was another one ...



There's a quiet pool near Community Hall at BWV. There's also a second quiet pool over on the Boardwalk Inn side. But they provide the alternate in case the slide is closed.




czar said:


> One thing I didn't understand about SAB access - main entrance is gated but the slide across the pathway seemed like you could just walk right in. Granted would be hard to bring anything in with you but didn't seem like there was any "checking" in place. Cool slide but otherwise SAB didn't look to me like it was at level worth making the trek to. My kids (and me) loved the slide at BWV. Only thing I wished we'd had was a zero entry for our 2 yo.



How its worked in the past is that they checked your room key and gave you a color-coded wristband when you first entered the SAB pool area. Presumably you could slip in near Hurricane Hannah's, but would soon be asked to leave. The slide has a CM at the top, so you presumably wouldn't get past them.

-Rob


----------



## specmom (Apr 11, 2014)

is there a "kiddie" area at bwv? spray guns or a splash area?


----------



## Myxdvz (Apr 11, 2014)

specmom said:


> is there a "kiddie" area at bwv? spray guns or a splash area?



No.  The only ones I've been to that has a kiddie area are Kidani and BLT, AFAIK.  Maybe GF but that was already there before VGF was built.

BWV has the clown pool and the quiet pools.



chriskre said:


> LOL, glad to see it's not just me.
> I much prefer Kidani's pool myself.
> You can pool hop to Kidani.
> Nobody even mans the gate at Kidani.  :ignore:



You can't pool hop to Kidani either.  And BLT.  BLT has a gate, but yes -- last we went to Kidani, no one enforces this.


----------



## chriskre (Apr 11, 2014)

Myxdvz said:


> You can't pool hop to Kidani either.  And BLT.  BLT has a gate, but yes -- last we went to Kidani, no one enforces this.



I usually stay at Kidani so no need to sneak in but it's not that difficult.
We've stayed off site and gone in to have a drink at the bar.  
Nobody stopped us and we could have easily gone in the pool.
Same with the Poly.  
I think because we go off season it's never been an issue to pool hop.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 11, 2014)

specmom said:


> is there a "kiddie" area at bwv? spray guns or a splash area?


The Luna pool area has both traditional kiddie-pool and a playground.

Our room this past January faced the Luna pool.  From the happy shrieks of young voices, I'd guess that all were enjoying themselves and not left "wanting" for the spray guns?


----------



## specmom (Apr 11, 2014)

Rhonda - great point! I think my 6yo and 3yo will do wonderfully at BWV.


----------



## Myxdvz (Apr 11, 2014)

specmom said:


> Rhonda - great point! I think my 6yo and 3yo will do wonderfully at BWV.



We were at BWV last June (2013) and my 8, 6, 4 and 2 yr olds had a great time.  The non-toddler ones enjoyed the slides and the clown didn't scare them


----------



## stoler527 (Apr 11, 2014)

I heard that Disney was fencing all the pools and that a magic band was needed to open the gate.

You could probably follow someone in, if they didn't use wrist bands in addition to the magic bands.


----------



## Rsauer3473 (Apr 13, 2014)

*Magic Band access to WDW pools*

Just announced was the use of Magic Bands for pools access at WDW resorts. Only exceptions are DVC members and even they have some restrictions. Check out www.touringplans.com


----------



## Rob562 (Apr 14, 2014)

Rsauer3473 said:


> Just announced was the use of Magic Bands for pools access at WDW resorts. Only exceptions are DVC members and even they have some restrictions. Check out www.touringplans.com



They are saying "at peak times". It's currently a peak spring vacation time leading up to Easter, so crowds are heavy. I wouldn't say this was any different than them checking for room keys at high-crowd time in the past.

-Rob


----------



## magicjourney (Apr 14, 2014)

*Pool Hooping Policy*

Pool hopping is not available at Bay Cove Pool at Bay Lake Tower at Disney’s Contemporary Resort, Uzima Pool and Samawati Springs Pool at Disney’s Animal Kingdom Lodge, Stormalong Bay at Disney’s Yacht & Beach Club Resorts, the leisure pool at Disney’s Beach Club Villas, and the pools at Disney’s Art of Animation Resort. There are no exceptions to this policy.


----------



## mtbmom (Apr 23, 2014)

czar said:


> One thing I didn't understand about SAB access - main entrance is gated but the slide across the pathway seemed like you could just walk right in. Granted would be hard to bring anything in with you but didn't seem like there was any "checking" in place. Cool slide but otherwise SAB didn't look to me like it was at level worth making the trek to. My kids (and me) loved the slide at BWV. Only thing I wished we'd had was a zero entry for our 2 yo.



The lifeguard at the top of the slide checks for wristbands.  If no wristband, you are banished back down the steps.

According to my 12 year old.  It is the BEST POOL EVER!!!  As parents of an only child, it is the BEST POOL EVER cause it keeps her independently occupied for many hours.  Whirlpool (you know like you used to make in backyard pools with your friends when you were a kid), biggest waterslide on property (bigger than many many other places on or off property), lazy river, sand bar with shallow area for the little ones.

Once the kid is grown, we'll be able to take or leave SAB.  But while she is still very into pool slides and water features, it is top of our list.  We also have a strong vote for the Kidani pool area.  Enjoy Boardwalk but DD has serious SAB envy when we stay there lol.


----------

